# Wow...



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG what a freak! Couldn't they see the pony wasnt comfortable? :shock::?


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Look what else she said - "Being that nothing bad happened, I learned NOTHING from this experience because *I did NOTHING wrong.*"
So lets just hop on a miniature and scream, eh?


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

that is ridiculous. unfortunately i have seen it too many times. and did you see how the ponies back was sinking down? ugh! i hate it when people do that!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Stupid people demonstrating and defending their stupidity!:evil:


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Seeing things like that makes me sick.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

I feel so bad for that pony...:-(

And _really_ mad at those people. Idiots...:evil:


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_i agree, that poor pony.
Why people cant see that that was one of the stupidest thing to do is beyond me. 
The horse was clearly un happy and no one took that in to consideration :0 WOW
some people :0
_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

God I hate it when people do this. I'd like to strangle them with my bare hands.

It's not cute, it's not funny, and you're making an *** of yourself. Screaming like a fricken moron. I'd like to get her up on Victor. First time she starts screaming, he'd have her *** on the ground in 30 seconds.

Poor pony.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow....... what is she trying to do, impress us? Anyone can plop down on a tiny defenseless mini and sit there screaming. Pick on someone your own size, eh?


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sad sad sad. That's really all I have to say. Some people just have no clue...Poor mini!!


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh that is so sad  I so wish that mini would have kicked her!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

That just got me so mad! People are so ignorant and it often effects others.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

What can you say! Dumb people come in all shapes and sizes. Any bigger and that Pony would have bucked her off


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Poor animal. The handler should know better.


----------



## Shamrock (Apr 12, 2009)

Those idiots!!! The weight limit for a mini is 75 lbs. I hope that poor pony can still walk by now!


----------



## horseluverr17 (Apr 13, 2009)

:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:wow that makes me sick! I feel so bad for that pony having 2 carry her like that its just wrong! she should go to flippin stupidity jail!!!!:evil::evil:


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAH

Looks like my mini.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

That is call a "Paris Hilton Moment"

Ugh!


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

this is crazy! this is cruelti!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

That's horrible! How can she find that _funny_?!

What a stupid woman. -_________-


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

ugh! how _could_ she? that pony should be all cleaned up and never have to see that woman again! :shock:


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

what a retard. wow.
my friend sits on her miniatures for short periods of time to train them to saddle. IF the are comfortable with it. ugh. stupid people. and to scream!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

that is ridiculous! shes just making a fool out of her self.
I feel bad for the pony too


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG that poor pony, How Stupid Can You Get?


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

What. An. Idiot. I hate hate hate it when people do s*** like that!!! My God what the heck....too bad it wasn't a full sized horse that would have bucked her off....would've served her right....moron...


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Good pony! Scare the big lady off! Maybe she'll not ever try something that stupid again. _

_It's people like that who are Darwin Award Winners!_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG poor pony! that girl shouldve been stepped on by him! i bet she weighs as much as the pony!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I honestly can't blame the woman aside from her ignoring people when they told her it was wrong on the comments. 
Someone who knows nothing about horses could think that was cute and ok. 
I do blame the handler/possible horse owner who should know better than that and not let her do that.

I feel bad for mini's...they seem to get the short end of the stick very often


----------



## Zix (May 6, 2009)

Disgusting. Did anyone notice how his back bent?? I could rant until I was blue in the face about stupidity, ignorance and downright cruelty to animals... I just dont get how she doesn't it??? Even worse - Why was that pony's owner allowing her to do it?!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with spastic, you really can't blame the girl if she knows nothing about horses. I blame the handler. 

There is no cure for stupid.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I agree with spastic, you really can't blame the girl if she knows nothing about horses. I blame the handler.
> 
> There is no cure for stupid.


That's sad, but true... :-|


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

That makes me so mad... she did it just to get a rise out of her stupid friends. A Maturity check is in store sooner or later.


----------

